# Anyone do the 'corned beef' thing ??



## Anderrs (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi

Is it me or does corned beef never get a mention in mass building diets.

just been looking on this site

http://www.food-info.net/uk/foodcomp/table.htm

and it seems that corned beef is very similar to beef (rump / mince / sirloin) in nutritional values i.e. similar levels of protein, carbs and fats.

I know the salt content is quite high but it never seems top of anyones list of good sources of protein. I would say corned beef hash is an excellent post workout tea if made with plenty of corned beef, fresh veg and some new potatoes

Any thoughts


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope its fu**ing true, l love corned beef hash !!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Anderrs said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it me or does corned beef never get a mention in mass building diets.
> 
> ...


I had never thought of corned beef ive not had it in years! If its similar values thats good because its a bloody sight cheaper than buying actual beef :laugh: reps may look into this


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i was absolutely skint last week with only 10p to my name, so had to have a makeshift meal with what was left in the cupboard, tin of corn beef and baked beans, was pretty rough, i'm not a great fan of corned beef anymore


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

20g protein, 20g fat per 100g. Roughly.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't stand corned beef.


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Think it's about 13g fat last time I looked. 25g pro and about 225 cals with 0.5-0.7g salt/sodium.

Princes do low sodium in tesco for approximately 50p per 100g!

Good source really on a bulk if you like it!

If I have any steak, the fat goes tho, so not really the same as cuts for me.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite a potent source of nitrites and sodium as mentioned but if you're looking for ways to bulk cheaply it's a decent choice.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i love it,ate a pack of it just before i trained back last night


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Full of Sodium and Saturated Fat, I use it as a treat and try to cook and drain the fat off even so. Can sweat out the sodium in the gym :thumb:

Its great mixed with mash potato and some onion.

SD


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

love the stuff 

Works for me :thumb:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to microwave it then mix it with mashed potatoes and a bit of cheese. It was quick cheap meal. Gone off it now and I would question the quality of the beef they put in these tins.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Love the stuff.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, never even thought of this. Might have to go get some as havnt had it in years. Would definitely wander about the quality of the meat they put in though, especially the value stuff. . . I would do the same, cook then drain the fat off......


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Getting it from the deli makes a great diffrence i find, only slightly more expensive but is a huge diffrence in taste and i can only assume quality.

Corned Beef Ommelette.....dont knock it till u have tried it!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There not going to put good quality beef in there, proberly ground up hoofs and heads, and @rse end, yuk lol.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I find dogs love it.......


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

benicillin said:


> i was absolutely skint last week with only 10p to my name, so had to have a makeshift meal with what was left in the cupboard, tin of corn beef and baked beans, was pretty rough, i'm not a great fan of corned beef anymore


corned beef and beans mixed together and heated up so the cornedbeef kinda seperates into strands in the bean juice is one of my favoirte winter warming meals


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Love it, fat is awesome, bit salty mind, but fk it, only live once :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> There not going to put good quality beef in there, proberly ground up hoofs and heads, and @rse end, yuk lol.


See thats the thing though, that bugs me with this whole notion of "quality" with food. Its all based on fashion. It is 100% valid food, wether a prime cut, or scraped off the inside of a MRM machine :lol:

Body doesn't care, it will suck that nutrition up just the same, so as long as it is palatable, get it in.

Quality with respect to food is more about snobbery and LEARNED patterns of disgust, rather than any quality with the food as such


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never been keen on it, too salty for me.

Looking on the tin it would help pack size on, but I would be a bit concerned about eating too much of it due to the fat and sodium content.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have it most days, the cheaper stuff is very fatty to the point you can taste the fattiness. Nicest is Marks & Spencers you get 3 slices for a quid a change from cold chicken.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

rs007 said:


> See thats the thing though, that bugs me with this whole notion of "quality" with food. Its all based on fashion. It is 100% valid food, wether a prime cut, or scraped off the inside of a MRM machine :lol:
> 
> Body doesn't care, it will suck that nutrition up just the same, so as long as it is palatable, get it in.
> 
> Quality with respect to food is more about snobbery and LEARNED patterns of disgust, rather than any quality with the food as such


It's my mams fault she spoilt me lol, but you know what, i bet they would not be allowed to sell it as pet food, it would be deemed not fit for animals.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

too high in sodium,no good for me tbh.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

its called 'corned dog' for a reason


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Love it! i even eat the tin it comes just for the extra iron!! :lol:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

It reminds me of a Jamaican dish: Corned beef and rice.

My aunts boyfriend used to always make it. Absolute delight it was. Might put the recipe up later...


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

my fave corned beef recipe, used to have it as a kid: get big caserole dish, layer of mashed spuds, layer corned beef, layer baked beans, layer mashed spuds, layer corned beef, layer beans, final layer of mashed spuds, half hour in the over


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

SD said:


> Full of Sodium and Saturated Fat, I use it as a treat and try to cook and drain the fat off even so. Can sweat out the sodium in the gym :thumb:
> 
> Its great mixed with mash potato and some onion.
> 
> SD


It is but it's not be concerned about unless you're carrying a lot of excess abdominal fat and/or have diagnosed high cholesterol, even then, it's a minor concern.

Cheap, tasty and used in moderation, a bulking marvel


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

jamieGSi said:


> my fave corned beef recipe, used to have it as a kid: get big caserole dish, layer of mashed spuds, layer corned beef, layer baked beans, layer mashed spuds, layer corned beef, layer beans, final layer of mashed spuds, half hour in the over


might be good if your 6ft1 and 10st

not really a bodybuilding recipe haha :bounce:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The cheap tesco value stuff is surprisingly low in fat, something like 11 or 12g per 100 - thats leaner than your average steak mince.

This is putting me right in the mood for some, might get a pack or 5 tomorrow 

Oh and stop worrying about the saturated fat crap - it is all media lies - as long as you aren't obese or carrying excess bodyfat already (as UK Strength says) it isn't bad for you, and despite millions upon millions being spent on researching it, trying to prove it, there has never been a connection proven between saturated fat and cholesterol - regardless what you hear on the TV adverts and news programs.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> might be good if your 6ft1 and 10st
> 
> not really a bodybuilding recipe haha :bounce:


where did i say it was? :whistling:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I absolutely ****ing LOVE corned beef. Parents used to send me to school most days with cromer beef sandwiches because I loved it from a very young age. Goin to have to buy some tomorrow now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

suprised nobody noticed this one, i used to eat a lot of corned beef as a teen as it was cheap and full of protein!


----------



## janitor (Jul 2, 2010)

My wife makes the best corned beef hash may have to get her to make it more often


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

had it yesterday for the first time in yars and will be getting some more today.

and to answer an earlier question its called corned beef as the salt used to cure it was salt corns


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

rs007 said:


> The cheap tesco value stuff is surprisingly low in fat, something like 11 or 12g per 100 - thats leaner than your average steak mince.
> 
> .


That and the fat tends to sink to the bottom of the can, so you can scrape it off if you don't want it!

Love corned beef for an emergency meal. Fvck spam!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mowgli said:


> That and the fat tends to sink to the bottom of the can, so you can scrape it off if you don't want it!
> 
> Love corned beef for an emergency meal. Fvck spam!


Too right, Spam is alright in a pinch, but corned beef it is not, nor shall ever be.

Just grabbed a couple of packs of Tesco Value sliced corned beef, going to have that shortly - only 13g of fat per 100g - given that most supermarkets sell 11g per 100 steak mince under the banner of "lean steak mince" I don't think that is too shabby at all, just about perfect infact, imo


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

what about CB on keto???


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I love corned beef. It makes my p1ss stink tho but then i just wind the missus up by not flushing ha ha!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Love the stuff every now and then. Used to mix up a tin with about 6 eggs and cook it like a big omlette.


----------

